# Sorting TuneIn Podcast by date?



## Mayhem (May 25, 2018)

Tesla software defaults to sorting by latest date. Any workarounds to sort by oldest, longest, etc. Hold on.... let me RTFM. ....uh, ok, looks like I'm good to go with this question.


----------



## Hugh_Jassol (Jan 31, 2019)

I would like to know this as well - super annoying.


----------

